# Who makes West Marine bottom paint?



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

Does anyone know what company actually makes West Marine's brand of bottom paint?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Pettit*

Pettit makes the multi-season PCA ablative paint I used this season. PCA is very close in formulation to Pettit Ultima SR..

I don't know if Pettit makes all the bottom paints but they make the PCA..


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks helekai, does anyone know if Pettit makes the CPP as well?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been using CPP for a few years now. I chose it based on a Practical Sailor article/review and IIRC, it is also made by Petit. 
The CPP has been working pretty well for me in the Hudson ad the Sound and is a little cheaper than the PCA label. I am not sure why they claim it is a 'multi season' paint unless they mean spring/summer/fall/winter. I have been re-coating each spring.


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm need my antifouling to last for at least two seasons, with no haul out. So based your experience the CPP is not going to do it?


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I used and interlux mulit seaon ablative paint this season and brush it with a very SOFT brush every two weeks we get slime pretty quick when the water gets warm



I used two coats and was bit on the thin side were the J24 trailer pads support the hull ,these spots will make the season (6 months) but there getting pretty thin  


In talking to interlux you can use different colors so it becomes clear when it is wearing thin and long term use would require more coats up to what ever they say is the MAX  

The light brushing seems to allow the paint to protect untill there is no more paint left  


There are about 3000+ boats in my area and there is not a one that does not require bottom brushing


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks tommays, i don't know if that technique will work for me. that boat i'm looking to paint is a 61 year old schooner I'm currently working on. Her keel is 80' long and she has a draft of 8', so wiping her down isn't easy. She's in Newport so our marine growth isn't that bad. Whatever grows in the summer dies in the winter when it gets cold. The boat stays in the water year round, as it's better for an old wooden betty such as herself. 

I'm looking for a relatively cheap paint that will work for her until she gets hauled again in 2011. The CPP seemed to be an economical ablative, but I'm worried about it making it two season. I wrote Pettit an email with some questions. We'll see if we get any answers.


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

Multi-season ablative paint longevity is much more a function of how much the boat gets used than what name is on the container. We've used CPP on a two year haul schedule in Narragansett Bay over an 8 year span and it looks and works fine but then most of our cruising is limited these days to maybe 3 weeks per summer so "your mileage may vary"


----------



## ereuter (Aug 31, 2006)

My understanding is the the single-season paints have to remain wet to maintain effectiveness. They are fine as long as they don't dry out - even for a couple years. The multi-season paints can dry and still be effective after re-launch. 

I've been using CPA for the past couple of years, and have been very happy with it. Not much growth at all at haul-out.

Eric


----------

